

Monodraw: Powerful ASCII Art Editor for Developers (Mac) - Corun
http://monodraw.helftone.com/?hn

======
bauser
I have wanted this for YEARS. Looks pretty sweet and well executed. Congrats

~~~
milen
Thanks! Definitely let me know if you find any missing features, we literally
shipped our first update [1] 24hrs after we got some feedback. We listen :)

[1] [http://blog.helftone.com/monodraw-comment-
tags/](http://blog.helftone.com/monodraw-comment-tags/)

------
arm
Man, this is amazing! So convenient, and it makes full use of Unicode’s 'Box
Drawing' block too! I’ve been using Emacs whenever I’ve needed to make ASCII
art, but it’s a lot more cumbersome. Damn, this is practically my dream
program… well done!

